# Walk around gunnels on semi narrow skiffs



## Guest (Sep 25, 2018)

Ok ladies and gents, the time is almost here where I actually get to work on my own skiff! I have a 14’11” johnsen that I will be stretching 3’. Going to build an extension plug then pop a mold from that, then lay up and glass in/on the extension. Boat will have stringers and floor added also. My question is, how usable are walk around gunnels on a skiff this narrow really? I am a healthy 250lbs with decent balance but not sure how much I’d actually walk around them. I do know they will help protect rods stored on the gunnels a bit and that has me wanting them but this skiff has to be as light as I can get it! Power will be a modded 50/35 outboard johnson jet. I’m also considering shaving 4” off the gunnel height to decrease weight. Thoughts and input are welcomed and appreciated! Here is a pic I borrowed from the www, I’ll post pics of my heap in the build thread! Thanks!
Mine is in much worse shape, just how I like them!


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Boatbrains said:


> View attachment 42740
> Ok ladies and gents, the time is almost here where I actually get to work on my own skiff! I have a 14’11” johnsen that I will be stretching 3’. Going to buils an extension plug then pop a mold from that, then lay up and glass in/on the extension. Boat will have stringers and floor added also. My question is, how usable are walk around gunnels on a skiff this narrow really? I am a healthy 250lbs with decent balance but not sure how much I’d actually walk around them. I do know they will help protect rods stored on the gunnels a bit and that has me wanting them but this skiff has to be as light as I can get it! Power will be a modded 50/35 outboard johnson jet. I’m also considering shaving 4” off the gunnel height to decrease weight. Thoughts and input are welcomed and appreciated! Here is a pic I borrowed from the www, I’ll post pics of my heap in the build thread! Thanks!
> Mine is in much worse shape, just how I like them!


That much foam core and glass doesn't weigh much... you can walk if you need, they protect the rods, easier to lean over the side to land a big fish, easier to climb in over the side if you jump (fall) out. I wouldn't own a skiff without them but others prefer not having them so ultimately it's a personal preference.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I would go with them for all above reasons.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Walk arounds are nice is you have a big step to go down to the sole. If you drop the gunnels your step will be what - one step off the porch. I say skip them.

Instead use the space between your stringers and make a rod locker and mount a couple rod holders on the platform and you have a clutter free craft. A healthy 250 balancing on a log is a recipe for a banged up head.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

EvanHammer said:


> That much foam core and glass doesn't weigh much... you can walk if you need, they protect the rods, easier to lean over the side to land a big fish, easier to climb in over the side if you jump (fall) out. I wouldn't own a skiff without them but others prefer not having them so ultimately it's a personal preference.


I settled on a happy medium, they are about 6” wide. I basically brought them in to the width of the bottom floor, as the space beyond that doesn’t give you any more room to walk around the cockpit anyways if that makes sense. 

I agree with all your points, but my balance isn’t good enough to walk around even a 12” gunnel while fighting a fish on a rocking boat, so I plan to step down into the cockpit but keep the other benefits. They also help hide your wire routing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2018)

These are exactly the arguments I want to here on the subject! Keep them comin folks! I am so back and fourth on it that I probably won’t make up my mind until the floor is in amd ready to wet test.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2018)

DuckNut said:


> Walk arounds are nice is you have a big step to go down to the sole. If you drop the gunnels your step will be what - one step off the porch. I say skip them.
> 
> Instead use the space between your stringers and make a rod locker and mount a couple rod holders on the platform and you have a clutter free craft. A healthy 250 balancing on a log is a recipe for a banged up head.


I really like this idea DuckNut, however the stringers are only gonna be 3.5” tall with a 3/4” cored floor over them so won’g be much room below deck.


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

Boatbrains said:


> I really like this idea DuckNut, however the stringers are only gonna be 3.5” tall with a 3/4” cored floor over them so won’g be much room below deck.


I don't know the beam on that boat, but that being said, I've fished my Bateau FS18 for over 2 years, with walk around gunwales, and I've never once felt the need or desire to walk them. My boat it 55" wide and at 175 pounds I can walk them, but it does tilt over a bit more than most people will be comfortable doing. At 250, no way I say.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Sounds like a cool project!

My boat is 73ish" wide, it has walk-able gunnels, however I am like 235 and my boat is superlight, so...when I walk them with no one else in the boat, it leans a bit. I also rarely feel the need to walk the gunnels, like @DuckNut said the step down and back up is probably less sketchy than walking the edge of a small boat. 

With that said, I think they add a ton of rigidity to the sides of the hull, and boat in general. I would do small ones for all the reasons the guys have already said, but I think it would be cool to have lockable rod lockers on each side of my boat. I can't imagine the extra foam and glass would add more than 15lbs including hardware to make them lockable. No taking the rods out at a hotel, no worrying that someone is going to swipe your stuff if you go in somewhere for a burger etc. you could even lock a shotgun up in there if you ever go up to Wacassassa or Gulf Hammock lookin' for hogs .


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2018)

I like the idea of lockable boxes also! I doubt I’d ever need to walk them, I like them for the ideas mentioned also. Been doing some “cypherin” and when done the unrigged boat will weigh around 375lbs with decks, floor, and walk around gunnels. I’ll have to look into re engineering for the boxes now lol!


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I weigh over 230#. My skiff is 40” across the bottom and 52” across the rails at the middle station (widest point). It is a flat bottom with hard chines. My gunnels are 12” wide at the middle station. I have walked the gunnels just to prove I could, but I don’t fish while standing on the gunnels. They protect my rods, make the hull easier to brush in, stiffen the hull and keep me on the mid-line. I would build it the same way again.

Nate


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

They are also nice to sit on while tying on leaders, waiting for someone st the boat ramp, and in my opinion just look better, protect the rods, and somewhat protect an errant hand from getting an exposed hook in it if someone slips or stumbles. 

I prolly wouldn’t but a skiff without them.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

@Boatbrains I have a Johnsen (an older model that is 14' long) and added the walkable gunnels. I too am a big boy and while I can walk them, I rarely do. But as others have said, they are useful in protecting rods, sitting on while tying leaders and landing fish.

One option is to over hang them a bit outside the top of the gunnel - mine are about 2.5-3" outside which allows the walkable gunnel to be a bit wider and not sacrifice as much of the cockpit space. I basically went straight up from the chine cutout on the interior and with the overhang they are about 9" wide (have not actually measured them, but my foot can easily step on them without it feeling like a balance beam)...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I can walk on the gunnels of my HPX Tunnel but don’t make a habit of it at 218 pounds unless I absolutely have to and we are fighting a fish in a foot of water. I don’t consider it tippy or narrow but I wouldn’t want to try it in a much narrower skiff.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2018)

Looks like we are leaning for the gunnels! Thank guys, I know I can build them light. But as ya’ll know, weight is everything in a small skiff and that gets compounded with a jet drive!


----------



## hunterbrown (Feb 17, 2014)

If you plan on never walking them, maybe do something that resembles the gunnels on a gladesmen so you're not losing any cockpit space.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

that looks really nice and love the sump.



yobata said:


> @Boatbrains I have a Johnsen (an older model that is 14' long) and added the walkable gunnels. I too am a big boy and while I can walk them, I rarely do. But as others have said, they are useful in protecting rods, sitting on while tying leaders and landing fish.
> 
> One option is to over hang them a bit outside the top of the gunnel - mine are about 2.5-3" outside which allows the walkable gunnel to be a bit wider and not sacrifice as much of the cockpit space. I basically went straight up from the chine cutout on the interior and with the overhang they are about 9" wide (have not actually measured them, but my foot can easily step on them without it feeling like a balance beam)...


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

devrep said:


> that looks really nice and love the sump.


Thanks! It drains underneath the rear hatch to the motor well via a pvc pipe.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2018)

yobata said:


> Thanks! It drains underneath the rear hatch to the motor well via a pvc pipe.


Ya did a nice clean restore/ rebuild on that ol’ gal Yobata!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm around 220 and I used to walk on the gunwales of the BT Micro, albeit with a noticeable lean. The Mosquito is 10 inches wider beam and is much more stable so I do use them occasionally to get around the dog on a hot fish. Also like the overhang to protect rods and keep treble hooks out of harm's way. If you can work 'em into the refit without adding significant weight, I'd say the benefits are worth it.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

hunterbrown said:


> If you plan on never walking them, maybe do something that resembles the gunnels on a gladesmen so you're not losing any cockpit space.


This. I would bring them in as far as the walkable space in the cockpit. Draw a line straight up from where the gunnels meet the cockpit floor. This was you don't lose any floor space and still get the benefits listed above.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

I haven't spent enough time on skiffs to have an opinion. That being said, excited to glean some knowledge from your build thread.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2018)

She’s just a little project I wanted to do a long time ago and the hull sorta fell in my lap so now I’ve got to lol! Plan to be done by spring without killing myself working on it. Bow season is here so I’ll be splitting time off between the woods and glassing!


----------



## Cut Runner (Jan 25, 2017)

I would certainly add them. Honestly I doubt you'll be walking them though..

Kind of off topic but just wanted to warn you. That particular hull has a hell of a hook in it. Nothing that cant be fixed during the extension though


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2018)

Yeah, the hook is very visable! The 3’ extension will tie in and the glass from tying it in will fill most of the hook with a little fairing so it will work out pretty good actually!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Keep us posted on the progress. These threads are always fun to read and with your background this one will be very informative, too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2018)

Zika, I am gonna try to make that thread as educational as I can as long as everyone is aware of the multiple ways to skin a cat phrase... it should be fun! Going to to a power head rebuild and hot rodding thread as well!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I never noticed a hook in my boat, but I had questions about it that some of you that are more knowledgeable than me could possibly provide some insight: Does a hook slow down the hull? Also, could it act as a down tab of sorts??

Sorry to derail


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2018)

A hook can slow ya down, cause porpoising, and will act like a down tab. Some are put in deliberately to bandaid symptoms. Some are just bad tooling or a pre release from mold during lay up can cause it. I don’t think all the Johnsens had it, this model does although I’m not sure about later builds.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

Definitely add the Gunnels, I agree with extending them to roughly the walking area of the cockpit.
- Nice to sit on
- Nice to lean on
- Protects your rods
- Looks like a jon boat without them


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2018)

View attachment 42932
Yobata, here are a couple pics showing the hook in these hulls. On this hull it’s only about an 1/8th in. but it is the full width of the hull and up the sides much to my surprise. I think it is caused by shrinkage of the resin on these. Probably due to catalizing hotter for production and pulling parts from mold too soon.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2018)

That hook starts at the transom and ends about 6” forward. My plan is to remove the last 2” of the boat completely the use that depression for scarfing in hull extension while maintaining some thickness in the joint.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2018)

I am pretty sure I will be doing the gunnels supported by rod holders.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Look out! The ruler is out and we see old gelcoat! Now get to work!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2018)

Yeah! Old gel is an understatement, this gal has seen better days but is gonna live again.


----------



## Cut Runner (Jan 25, 2017)

That one (hook)is actually not too bad. I friend of mine had the same exact hull. Problem is unless your super familiar with these little boats they all seem to be called johnesns, Mitchell's etc when some are/aren't. 
Anyways a small hook like in the picture shown is actually perfect. Boat will run flatter and plane faster. Too much and you have a bow plow machine. The opposite of a hook is "rocker" which usually makes for a boat that porpoises.
Hooks (otherwise known as hogging) and rocker are designed into the hull with regards to hull length/beam ratio and hull center of gravity


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2018)

Well said Cut Runner! This hook isn’t deep at all really. I won’t be incorperating it in the extended version since I don’t feel it will be necessary.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

I walk my gunnels all the time. I wouldn't own a boat without them now that I have them. Also provides rigidity and protect rods.
Boat is a 14.6 Skimmer Skiff


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I don’t walk mine. But they could possibly prevent water coming over side if you somehow got in that position. 2 guys on one side, back corner. That 6 or 8 inches could make all the difference and time to quickly move back of side before water comes in. 6in gunnel cap @ sharp angle while boat is tipped adds a lot of freeboard.


----------

